# Notification that won't go away!



## mikeIow (19 Jan 2021)

For the past day, whenever I login to cyclechat, there is one notification showing up.....and it is the same one, regardless how many times I read that thread!

Never happened before....
Doesn't matter if I try an entirely new browser, logout then back in....mark that thread read/unread, ignore the thread, unwatch it......I keep seeing





Something very odd going on there: if anyone can figure it out, *please* do so, it is crazy!

Curiously enough, no other notifications have come up....might be coincidence (I don't 'follow' too many threads, maybe they haven't changed).

cheers
Mike


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jan 2021)

Has anyone posted since you got the notification? Can you see Brandane's post?

I have been getting this occasionally on a pm conversation and when checking I cannot see the post I am being notified about. The solution is to make a post myself, just a full stop will suffice, and then the notification clears and I can see the missing post as well as my full stop.

Might be worth trying. If it is then this is an intermittent glitch in the software that has been happening since middle of last year.


----------



## mikeIow (19 Jan 2021)

I’ll ping random posts to see 
Cheers!


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jan 2021)

I have the same.


----------



## mikeIow (19 Jan 2021)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have the same.


Rubbish, eh!
moved to iPad now....it’s telling me I have 1 unread notification....then showing me 2 threads....both of which I am up to date with


----------



## Shreds (19 Jan 2021)

Yeah, happened to me a few mobths ago. Irritatating., annoying and pointless. Nothing seemed to clear it, so I just stopped posting and went to other well respected cycle forums where I have participated for years with my extensive knowledge and no such issues. 

The glitch has gone now, so probably a software issue, but no doubt something the admins can sort readily?


----------



## mikeIow (19 Jan 2021)

Luckily I have less extensive knowledge to share, so I guess I’ll just have to live with it


----------



## DRM (20 Jan 2021)

Me too, it's on a windows laptop, iPad & MacBook Pro, seems to be a forum glitch


----------



## sheddy (20 Jan 2021)

Just have the jab and be done with it.


----------



## mikeIow (20 Jan 2021)

DRM said:


> Me too, it's on a windows laptop, iPad & MacBook Pro, seems to be a forum glitch


That’s kind of why I posted this in the “site support” forum: I figured some moderators might monitor these pages & respond.....


----------



## roley poley (23 Jan 2021)

yup me too ..i have two notifications on the bell icon that stay even though I have read them all??
gone now 5th Feb don't know how or why but happy


----------



## mikeIow (23 Jan 2021)

Any Mods around able to check what has changed in the past week to cause this?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jan 2021)

Logging in today after a few days offline I notice some very subtle differences in the site that suggest Shaun has been doing some updates. Very probably related to that so hopefully he'll be looking at the feedback and sorting out teething troubles soon.


----------



## newfhouse (5 Feb 2021)

I’m experiencing the same annoyance. I _think_ it may be connected with watched threads that have been removed from view but presumably not erased.


----------

